# Fat Tuesday



## northernMIcook (Feb 24, 2004)

Anybody making homemade Paczki? Since today is Fat Tuesday I've decided to try a recipe I found on the internet and make my own. The thing I found kind of odd, is that the recipe calls for you to let the dough raise once then cut donut sized circles, put in a jelly filling, top it with another ciclce, seal and let rise again. Then you fry with the jelly inside...sounds odd to me.... I used to work in a donut shop as a teenager (I KNOW, BIG SURPRISE :roll: ) and we always fried the donuts then filled after. Do you think this would work with the jelly already in it?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 24, 2004)

I know you're not asking me!!  :P


----------



## coquille (Feb 24, 2004)

*jelly*

I don't know what a fat tuesday is but we have a thing called a berliner which souds the same and yes we put the jelly in and then let it rise. I never make them cause then I can't stop eating!!


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 24, 2004)

Coquille, we must be talking about the same type of "donut" because I cant stop eating them either.  :roll:  But since today is Fat Tuesday which is the day before lent begins we have to stuff ourselves with cakes and sweets. I am going to take your advice and put the jelly in now and let it rise...I have just finished the first rising. TO BE CONTINUED.....


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, the donuts are done and they are fairly good...Dough could have been a bit sweeter but overall good. I fried them with the jelly in them and I have one comment. Seal those things up tight!! Had a couple that burst out. Jelly and oil doesnt mix too well...My stove top is a mess :roll:   I think next year I'll just stand in the bakery line with everyone else...too much work. I almost burned off the calories I ate (what fun is that?).


----------



## kyles (Feb 25, 2004)

Really interesting, I have never heard it be called Fat Tuesday. In England we call it Shrove Tuesday, and pancakes are traditional. I had pancakes with cherry sauce at work, and made savoury pancakes with spicy mince for our dinner.


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 25, 2004)

Kyles: We call it Fat Tuesday because for Lent we usually give something up (usually desserts or sweets) so we get our share before hand.
Whats a "savoury pancake with spicy mince"? Would it be like our potato pancakes or more like a breakfast pancake? And is the mince like mincemeat? Just curious.

Oh, one more thing, I did not plan to ever make these again since they were alot of work but my daughter, husband and grandmother told me otherwise. They were even better the second day. My husband who does not care for most donuts ate quite a few and thinks they are the best he has ever had. Makes all that work worth it


----------



## kyles (Feb 26, 2004)

I realise why you call it fat Tuesday. The pancakes we make are the same principle. Using up all the things that were typically banned for lent, sugar, eggs, rich foods etc. Donuts are not a big thing here at all, except at fairs and markets, no one makes them at home.

The pancakes were like crepes, with minced beef and whatever was lying about the spice cupboard! I had sweet pancakes at lunch so fancied something savoury for dinner!


----------



## Paint (Mar 12, 2004)

We had our pancakes with just traditional lemon juice & sugar on them - I was trying out my new Calphalon crepe pan, and so the dog got quite a few pancakes too - until I got used to the new pan LOL!  I don't think there's many American dogs get to try English pancakes 

Paint.


----------

